# "Boxed ways"



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works........

First cpl pics are of a freebie Walker Turner lathe bed,notice the sq or boxed ways.This is the basis for a pc of "tooling" thats gonna help out tremendously......albeit,not a lathe bed.

Third pic is of the same boxed style of precision bearing surface....this is the counterpoint to "dovetail" ways.

Also in the first pic is a nice shot of a second Air/Hyd vise....look at the fit where top half meets bttm.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:

What ya makin'?




P.S. What happened to the steam pics? Decide to patent it? :smile:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Felt bad about jackin Longknife's thread.

Went down to local estate joint and got an as new in bx....elect. hotplate for 4$.Put two inches of water in "resevoir"(its a Maxwellhouse 1G coffee can)and fired it up.The thing was steamin in just under 5 min....at about 20 min the pce of Maple was limp.The whole thing worked better and WAY faster than I thought it would....beats me?I'll post a pic.....the thing is fun to use and stupid quick.

Brief description;Turns out above coffee can is 6" in diam.Which I then took a 6" HVAC fitting....this part is a sleave style connector,readily availible....its used in places where you don't have the rm to do a male/female joint.It got 1/2" deep "snips around one end,bent over to a 90* that subsequently get riveted to the....and heres where ours differers from whats seen usually........"bttm and center" of a std 4"x10"(and in this case 26" long,cust ordered a 24) section of duct.Most folks choose round and plastic at that?Why....cause its easy to get?Anyway,the 4x10 is more user friendly in alot of ways.

Instead of just wackin a 6" or so hole in bttm of duct....I punched louvers in.Half goin R,half goin L.Endcaps were formed with breather holes.Ratwire(hardwre cloth)was bent into a nice slide in/ou shelf.Just don't see how it can get any simpler.The Adj sleave is a perfect fit on can.Make it out of stainless and it'll steam hotdog buns in under 5 min.

The lathe bed is just plain blasphemy.....well,it ain't goin to the scrapper and it ain't gettin chopped up so thats good.No,am building a much needed welding positioner with it.Have been chasin a freebie for a year or so.....kept missin out by a phone call or E-mail.Looked into altenatives but kept coming back to the lathebed.Its kind of karma that its a Walker Turner....thats one of our brands.BW


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Felt bad about jackin Longknife's thread.


No worries (and thanks for the PM). Looking forward to pictures of the steamer :yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*Steamed hotdog buns?*

Look up for pics.........dang,should've taken a pic of the SS resturaunt range hood sittin on loading dock.Freakin thing is about 8' long.Still has blue plastic protective on it.......freebie.When considering 304 stainless in.....forget what gauge(10 or so)....is like 20$ a sq ft.The decision to haul it home was rather quick.Somehow this "stuff" never goes over real big with wifeypoo?She would like the hotdog buns though?BW


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

That's very cool! :thumbsup:
How does it come that wifes rarely seems to appriciate all the nice findings we haul home?


----------

